# Out and About Hunting Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After I did my testing with the Blueberry Dub Dub (another post) I went out do do some pest bird hunting. I was loaded up with 5/8" marbles, some 7/16" steel, and some of my 1/4oz lead egg weights (these are small yet heavier than the 7/16 steel, I like them). All powered by Green Dub Dub. I took my range finder along just to really see the typical ranges I shoot at where I hunt.

Well I had shot after shot at this one starling, after measuring the range was just shy of 35yds. My shots were all very close, but no cigar. I had another sparrow gathering at 27yds, again all shots very close and a couple hit where they were standing. I can say my shooting in general is getting better and better, but my targets are small and the distance is "out there". One of the nice things about using a slingshot is the lack of noise so second and third shots are ofter available.

I had one ground squirrel shot, and that was at 68yds ..... I passed on that one, as there is no way to get closer, and I'd just be "pray'n and spray'n" as they say !

All in all a fun day, I just wish I had pest birds of size that were in the 20-25yd range ! There are some "Cow Birds" and they are all over, but I believe you can't hunt them with a slingshot in California, I need to check on that ... and even if you could, they are never closer to me than 40-50 yds !

I may go back out later today ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was still better than sitting at the house I bet.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I did go out and shoot some more. The wind really picked up a lot but still had a good time, just did a little plinking, as there was no game to be found :- (

With all the testing of stuff I do i really enjoy slinging marbles using Green Dub ..... it sends them fast and is an easy pull. In general though Dub in all the configs I have tested pulls pretty easy.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun, even so.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

What!! hunting in Kalifornica? No Way!! So glad I moved out of there!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fred45 said:


> What!! hunting in Kalifornica? No Way!! So glad I moved out of there!


Only a few very limited pest birds and ground squirrels .... just about everything else is a NO NO.

Even when I'm just walking around with my sling I take my hunting license .... the fish and game in California is off the charts tough, If you "LOOK" like you may be hunting they will try to bust you ..... the fine and the fact you could loose your hunting rights forever should make you very cautious !

I also carry the hunting regulations with me, and areas underlined so they know I know what I'm talking about.

wll


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

good idea on the regs in your pocket, now days they don't know them very well, not like the old time, Big John Ortman out of Bishop was a good guy but that was 30 years ago and he was pushing 50 back then.


----------

